# Boston Acoustics VRS Speakers



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm using some older Boston Acoustics VRS Pro in one HT setup and some regular VRS surround speakers in my other HT setup. Is there any current speaker of this design, or is Ebay my only route for exact replacements?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

dbshelton said:


> I'm using some older Boston Acoustics VRS Pro in one HT setup and some regular VRS surround speakers in my other HT setup. Is there any current speaker of this design, or is Ebay my only route for exact replacements?


Hello,
I do believe your assertion is correct about finding exact replacements. I would also look on Audiogon.com and perhaps even Craigslist.

I have never owned Boston Acoustics and have not had the opportunity to listen to many of their current offerings so if looking for the closest approximation in a new Boston Acoustic Speaker, I would go and audition some of their current offerings.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

I found a couple of reasonably priced sets on Ebay.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The Boston VRS surround speakers were Di-poles IIRC and a very fine speaker it was too, I used a pair for a good few years before changing and wish I would of hung on to them tbh


----------



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

I've always thought they were pretty good for a nice Home Theater setup. I'm gonna try adding a pair of the standard VRS speakers on the back wall to complement the pair of VRS Pro speakers on the side walls. We'll see what happens.


----------



## allenpa5 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey dbshelton, I don't know if you're still looking for a new pair of the Boston Acoustic VRS Pro's, but I have a pair listed on eBay for a reasonable price. Email me at allenpa555 at gmail if interested. Thanks!


----------

